# Crush fresh Pears or buy Pear Juice



## homer (Aug 20, 2010)

I want to make some Pear wine, I don't really but that's not the point and have about #25 pounds of Asian Pears that are quite firm, as in like, hard. I have a grinder and a crusher but I'm wondering if its worth the work? Is it just easier to just buy organic Pear Juice? On the other hand if I wanted it to be easy I wouldn't be making wine. The recipe calls for 4 pounds of pears but does not say how much juice, how much pear juice is required per gallon of wine? bk


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

Could you post the recipe? That might give a better idea of the issue.

Some recipes (like the one i just used) call to de-stem, cut & core the pears add water and campden, wait 24 hours and add chemicals (pectic enzyme especially) and then another 24 hour wait before adding the yeast.
So the only "pear juice" in that recipe is what the pectic enzyme helped retrieve from the fruit.


----------



## Woodbee (Aug 20, 2010)

Howdy Homer
We really prefer our Asian pear wine to those made from Bartletts. It makes a very nice delicate taste. I can't help you with amounts of fruit. We run ours through a cider press and use 100% juice.
Brad


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 20, 2010)

Homer, show us the recipe. I have pressed pears in the past. You may want to freeze them then cut them up and add them to your primary.

If they are hard I don't know how much juice you are going to get. You will most likely need 5 to 6 pounds per gallon of wine. Will they ripen/soften up if left out awhile?

Maybe you could get your hands on some apples and mix them.


----------



## homer (Aug 20, 2010)

Mr. Woodbe, per chance do you know a Ms. Woodeye? (old joke)

Did you peel and core before squeezing? What was you juice ratio, thanks. bk


----------



## homer (Aug 20, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy, I not really sure of my receipe as of this exact moment, I'm keeping it kind of loose, so to speak. Maybe Mr. Woodbe's? bk


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

sorry, i meant the recipe for your lemonade.


----------



## Woodbee (Aug 20, 2010)

Well I tell ya what. We took five or six bushels of pears, rinsed them off, ran them through the grinder, pressed the hell out of them, strained the juice just a little and then it went right into the primaries.
One batch was just plain ole Asian pear and the other batch we added mulling spices. Raisins, crushed ginger root, cinnamon sticks, a few whole cloves and a couple of whole oranges sliced up peel and all. We really liked both batches equally well. I also baked two gallons into Maderia that was the cats meow.
Actually thinking back now, both batches had a couple pounds of raisins.
Please don't tell Mrs Woodbee about Miss Woodeye.
Brad


----------

